
Why Design Thinking Is the Next Competitive Advantage - ronnier
http://www.leadershipnow.com/leadingblog/2010/06/why_design_thinking_is_the_nex.html
======
zeynel1
His mystery-heuristic-algorithm cycle is equivalent to how humans perceive
nature. We first perceive a repetition. Something that repeats -lightning-
this is the perception -it is a mystery- next the repetition is named - this
is the myth - next the cause is attributed to a god - heuristic - then comes
science which -explains- the phenomenon with an algorithm - the algorithm is
given a name -

